# frog id



## lizardboyyy (Sep 2, 2009)

ok my girlfriend got a frog but she doesnt know what type it is so i was hoping you guys could help me i think its a marsh frog of some sort


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 2, 2009)

I think you might be right lizardboyyy


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 2, 2009)

well i only think its a marsh frog because i have striped marsh frogs in my ponds all 3 of them and they look nearly the same but just a bit darker


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 2, 2009)

i have a book but it doesnt have any frogs that look like it in the book


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like a Spotted Marsh Frog (Limodynastes tasmaniensis) they can be variable in their markings. When you say you have Striped Marsh Frogs in your ponds do you mean Lim. peroni? 

Aaron


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 3, 2009)

yes i do


----------



## MarcAtterton (Sep 3, 2009)

Definately a spotted marsh frog, Limnodynastes tasmaniensis


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 3, 2009)

spotted all the way


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for the help


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 4, 2009)

lizardboyyy said:


> yes i do


 
Did you introduce them to your pond or are they wild frogs? I didn't think Lim. peroni occurred as far west as Adelaide.


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 4, 2009)

wild


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Question*

I think the real question is what the hell are you doing with a girlfriend at the age of 11?

Live your life mate. They only cause you grief.................well not all..............but some do.

The big question is what come first? The frog or the tadpole?:lol:


----------



## brigo (Sep 4, 2009)

shamous1 said:


> I think the real question is what the hell are you doing with a girlfriend at the age of 11?
> 
> Live your life mate. They only cause you grief.................well not all..............but some do.
> 
> The big question is what come first? The frog or the tadpole?:lol:




lolol


----------

